# Guitar Center Trade in ?



## Raynard (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anyone done this? or am I better posting equipment on craigslist?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

This is a good question. I have sold several guitars and amps on CR and it’s a real Gamble. Most of the time you post an item on CR and get a bunch of Scammers that start sending you emails almost immediatly. You have to weed out who is real and who is B.S.ing you. 90% of the people I have met and sold to on CR have been good but there is always gonna be that one Crazy Bastard that you have to look out for! I have never traded in anything at Guitar Center so I can’t tell you is it’s better than CR. The good thing is it’s a real Company. So the transactions are legit. I talked to a guy a GC and he said they give you 60% of the market value. They have to be able to sell your used gear and make some profit. I think I might try them out. If anyone has any feed back Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I think GC has been pretty fair with me on a couple of trade-ins. You probably could do a bit better on CL if you want to go through the hassles, but GC is very easy. They'll also give you 15% off any other gear purchases when you trade something in. Of course GC often has some sort of sale going on anyway, but it's a good excuse to get rid of some gear easily and get some new.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Bruce J said:


> I think GC has been pretty fair with me on a couple of trade-ins. You probably could do a bit better on CL if you want to go through the hassles, but GC is very easy. They'll also give you 15% off any other gear purchases when you trade something in. Of course GC often has some sort of sale going on anyway, but it's a good excuse to get rid of some gear easily and get some new.


x2

GC will give a decent deal. You'll make more on Craigs but sometimes you have to wait and also deal with scammers and lowballers. Traded in a SG for an American Strat many years ago.


----------



## raude762 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to disagree took in a mint condition strat ,not a squier edition and they lowballed me bad....what's more was a lefty strat and still got about 35% of original value....


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

what do you have that your thinking about trading in? I may be interested in it.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

onesourceoil said:


> what do you have that your thinking about trading in? I may be interested in it.


X2!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I tried on some drum and sound equipment that was in great condition I just wanted bigger and better so I figured trading in would help with price. Anyways, they were very nit picky and wanted to give me a ridiculous price for it. My advice is its not worth it, go to Craig's list. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjriley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Guitar Center Trade In*

I'm with Rawpower, GC will give you 60% of what it is worth on the open used market. They need to make a profit on resaling the item. I'd sell on CL and Ebay before going to GC unless you just need quick money.


----------



## Raynard (Dec 31, 2007)

I just bought a new Seagull, I was trying to recoup a little to help pay for with alot of my electric gear I don't use anymore, I have someone coming to look at it today on a cash trade deal, If it does'nt work out I'll post it up here. GC just did'nt offer enough.


----------

